

What's this in the middle of the Amazon? - synpic
https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=-6.191243,-65.133061&aq=&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=58.946508,135.263672&vpsrc=6&t=h&ie=UTF8&ll=-6.201141,-65.133305&spn=0.073382,0.132093&z=14

======
claudius
There are some more spots at -6.0429, -65.2631 and -6.0214, -65.3033 – so I’d
go with c1u’s guess of a broken pixel, as you would expect the same colour
from reflections – and conspirators are unlikely to change the colour of their
SECRET HIDEO _grmpfsdjhdksa_

------
synpic
It looks a little larger than a broken pixel.. but maybe it's just that.

------
c1u
I bet it's a broken pixel on a CMOS/CCD sensor or a reflective (like aluminum)
roof of a building.

